# March 2015 Pic of the Month



## harrigab

Been obviously busy last couple of days but March POTM thread is now open folks, let's hope we have a month like february's 
Same rules as usual, 2 pics permitted per member and pics to be taken within month of comp


----------



## harrigab

I'll get the ball rolling, not the best pic in the world but here's little Elvis on point, well he held it for 10 secs or so, so I'll take that


----------



## redbirddog

Some might get tired of "up in the hills" pictures posted by me, but I never get tired of being up there.
If you find yourself in the SF Bay Area, drop me a line and I'll be happy to share them with you.
RBD


----------



## Andreak

Finn broke his leg at his first day of doggie day care. 3 more weeks in this thing!! He's coping pretty well, hasn't been chewing on it and he gets around just fine.


----------



## tknafox2

Oh NO!!! Poor Guy!! So sorry, will send lots of Healing energy!!

RBD... NEVER EVER get tired of your hill shots!!! keep em coming ... Please!!


----------



## texasred

tknafox2 said:


> Oh NO!!! Poor Guy!! So sorry, will send lots of Healing energy!!
> 
> RBD... NEVER EVER get tired of your hill shots!!! keep em coming ... Please!!


That's just what I was thinking. 

I have to like such a cute picture, but thinking poor Finn.
Did the daycare say how it happened?
Were so accustomed to these pups taking on the world like Tasmanian devils, but every so often they do pay the price for it.


----------



## Andreak

Ginny, Finns doggie daycare mom felt terrible. He tried jumping over a inside fence in the play area and got his leg caught in a ladder that was leaning against the wall. Just an odd mishap. He was having such a good time and was amped up when it happened. He has been such a good boy through it all. I was really worried how he would cope with no excersize allowed but he's doing great.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE's second day in the snow - he is still a mouser !!!


----------



## sillybluecreature

Yesterday on a 10 hour 1150m alt hike. Whiskey led the way and then snored all evening long


----------



## SuperV

my offering is a series of photos.... my youngest is instigating my oldest...


----------



## tknafox2

Is that what you call Blanket Guarding???


----------



## Zoton

harrigab said:


> Been obviously busy last couple of days but March POTM thread is now open folks, let's hope we have a month like february's
> Same rules as usual, 2 pics permitted per member and pics to be taken within month of comp


I;m in taken within the last month:

[/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/rd7oJQ]IMG_0732[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]bigbikeshortlegs[/url], on Flickr


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rfgqQP][img][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/rfgqQP]IMG_0625[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]bigbikeshortlegs[/url], on Flickr


----------



## harrigab

SuperV said:


> my offering is a series of photos.... my youngest is instigating my oldest...


which *two* are you entering SuperV?


----------



## SuperV

harrigab said:


> SuperV said:
> 
> 
> 
> my offering is a series of photos.... my youngest is instigating my oldest...
> 
> 
> 
> which *two* are you entering SuperV?
Click to expand...

First and Last will do. (I removed the middle two, to make everything less confusing)

Thanks
Nate


----------



## Chaos911

Blazes loving his new 'Hammock' Life of a V


----------



## mommaofalot

Man looking like this months voting is going to be just as hard as the others!!!!


----------



## SuperV

tknafox2 said:


> Is that what you call Blanket Guarding???


Ha...Jagger was biting the butt of my oldest Bella, who was previously sleeping quite contently....

Nate


----------



## tknafox2

I just could not pass up this Sunset. I have returned home today from Az where this is the Phenomenal Arizona Sunset. 
However... I am in California, and I am facing EAST to see this wonderful sight, actually the sun is setting behind me in the west. BIZARRE... 
Mr. Ferguson hopped up on his favorite overlook to give me an additional subject to photograph.
He is such a HAM>


----------



## mdcrec

"I don't see what's so funny, it's just a Sharpie in my mouth?!"


----------



## mdcrec

Cash Capone's second entry into March's contest.


----------



## redbirddog

A point in rust on green.


----------



## mommaofalot

Koda is so smart she knows when we are getting ready to leave to go to karate. Koda didn't want us to leave yesterday she held onto my arm and didn't want to let me go!


----------



## sniper john

Proud Dash


----------



## DougAndKate

March in the Philly area. 10" of snow one weekend, 50 degrees and pouring rain the next. Elroy doesn't seem to mind either way. And I guess this is why I have a serious outdoor gear addiction!


----------



## harrigab

I've got some belters of Elvis this last couple of weeks, but hanging fire 'cos I should be getting some cracking ones of Ruby on the grouse moors from last weekend soon. Keep the pics coming folks, loving 'em


----------



## mommaofalot

I am two for two this month. I don't know why this is the first month posting pics in the pic of the month category after being here for a year. Oh well no time like the present . We took Koda and the kids hiking to the reservoir today and after such a long winter we all needed to get out. Koda was running around as if screaming "I'm free I'm free". I praise God for days like this!!


----------



## miru

First photo is "morning ritual"
Second is"here i am !you called?"

Miru &Leo


----------



## Tika V

Love that face! Such an expressive girl.


----------



## Tika V

Tika


----------



## Ksana

Spring dance...


----------



## Ksana

It is windy here...


----------



## Bodhi

I know there are Vizsla fans here... Are there John Deere fans too? Dogs think my tractor's sexy... and fun too.

Cedar in the 10P cart









Bodhi in the 10P cart









Aloha!


----------



## trevor1000

Starting to get some style.


----------



## R E McCraith

Bodhi - still waiting 4 the Deere John letter from PIKE ! when he finds someone 2 put him on more birds than me !!!!!!!!LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Bodhi

R said:


> Bodhi - still waiting 4 the Deere John letter from PIKE ! when he finds someone 2 put him on more birds than me !!!!!!!!LOL !!!!!!!


Aloha R E McCraith,

I'm pretty sure you will not receive a Deere John letter from Pike. My understanding from ample conversations with Vizslas, as much as they like to find, point and flush birds, they also value sharing the bathroom with their significant others during a private moment, lying on their back in cozy locations while nobody is looking, waiting by the stove in the morning enjoying the aromas of cooking bacon while performing every trick they know in the hopes they will score a slice, and chasing a ball or playing tug in the yard. Yeah bird hunting is great, but I'm sure Pike also loves sharing the sofa with you while you watch the evening news too. Especially if you rub behind the ear in that most enjoyable way...

Aloha,


----------



## Eddiemoto

OK, I admit it. He still has some work to do with a Frisbee.


----------



## einspänner

so my aunt put out some bird seed for the squirrels.


----------



## R E McCraith

ein - is that called hunting over a BAITED field !!!! shame on your aunt !!!!!! LOL


----------



## harrigab

here's my 2nd for the month, young Elvis doing his Hannibal Lecter impression


----------



## hotmischief

My 6 month old Wire puppy having his first experience on cold game and his first point on a weighted partridge. He had a wonderful 4 days training with Zsofia from Zoldmali Hungarian Wirehaired Vizslas Kennels in Hungary. Fantastic experience.


----------



## Canadian Expy

We spent some time down on the farm this weekend hunting shed antlers. I knew it was a long shot due there still being over a foot of snow still on the ground within the tree cover, but it was still good to get out and we had a blast. It was a fail, but we will try again in a couple of weeks. Aspen did find a dead deer (no rack) and a dead rabbit. 

The first picture is Aspen following a scent along the fence line. The second picture I couldn't resist - love the eyes of a V.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

After the past 3 wks of relatively warm temps & total loss of snow cover, March decided to go out like a lion and we awoke to 6 inches of the heavy wet stuff this morning. Of course, that does nothing to hide the scent of "mousies" from a V.


----------

